# 11-36 / 12-36 - 9s - Titanium Cassettes



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

The trend today is leaning towards 2x9 / 2x10 drivetrains and there is a request for cassettes with large gearspread just like SRAM XX offers with that sweet 10s 11-36 cassette.

However it seems they forget that still 90% of all bikers are on 9s bikes and some also don't want to make the switch because 10s might suffer in extreme situations for example when mud comes into play...Also many Singlespeeders and 29"-guys were asking me if i would offer a 36t cassette as 29ers need smaller gears to compensate for the larger wheels...anyway - there were many requests for 9s cassettes with a 36t which you can't get from SRAM nor from Shimano and definitely not any 36 cassette with light weight.

Now I just got 2 samples of my titanium cassettes which might fill this void. I had planned to add a aluminium cog to the rear but we first try it with Titanium which should offer better durability. You see a massive 36t titanium cog added to the spider in the rear. Therefore you need to add some spacers to the rear of the cassette onto the freewheel otherwise the 36t would catch the spokes....you can see these spacers on the scale next to the cassette.
The weight-weenie i am i also have the final 11t and 12t made out of Titanium and all the spacers that are needed could be had in lighter plastic so the weights come down to respectable numbers for such huge cassettes:

11-36: 204g
11-36SL: 197g

12-36: 210g
12-36SL: 206g

Actual gears are:
11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-36
12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36

So what do you guys think about these cassettes? Please don't make any stupid comments regarding cheap promotion etc as these are just some prototypes ! I do not have them for sale!! This is basically just to look if such a cassette could be what many guys were asking for.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey Nino, 
They do look good and the weights are impressive! But I'm skeptical of the 36T just bolted to the back of the spider. Just looking at the photos it looks like you will have many compatability issues with hubs that have low clearance between the freehub and DS flange. You say just use spacers, but you can only use so many spacers before you run out of room for the 11/12T cog.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

bike_freak said:


> Hey Nino,
> They do look good and the weights are impressive! But I'm skeptical of the 36T just bolted to the back of the spider. Just looking at the photos it looks like you will have many compatability issues with hubs that have low clearance between the freehub and DS flange. You say just use spacers, but you can only use so many spacers before you run out of room for the 11/12T cog.


No - the spacers in the back are just as wide as the missing cog and spacer that was taken out in the front! The overall width of these cassettes remains the same.

To be able to add a cog in the rear one other cog had to go...so that space is now compensated by those spacers behind. There should be no compatibility issues.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

If the price is right I would definitely consider it. FRM's version of this adds 90 EUR to the already high priced XTR cassette. If this can be lighter and cheaper with good shifting performance, then great!


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks great. But why does everyone makes cassettes with an 18-21 or 17-20... Those gaps are to big in my opinion for a MTB cassette in a range where you ride pretty much usually. 
I always ride the XTR 12-34, which has a 12-14-16-18-20-23. Much more usefull I think.
You cassette looks great, and I hope it shifts great, but it would be nice to have a slightly different gear ratio!


----------



## kross king (May 5, 2010)

how much nino and where can i buy and 11-36 from


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

this is all you need...


----------



## kross king (May 5, 2010)

is it 36 though?
Bruce


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

i don't need 11-36 

(but seriously, no they need to add more ratios for those that want them... i personally chose to go down from 11-34 to 11-32 after riding 11-34 (PG990 boat anchor) and realising I could push more gear... I run 22/34 front (2x9 setup).


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Ninko said:


> Looks great. But why does everyone makes cassettes with an 18-21 or 17-20... Those gaps are to big in my opinion for a MTB cassette in a range where you ride pretty much usually.
> I always ride the XTR 12-34, which has a 12-14-16-18-20-23. Much more usefull I think.
> You cassette looks great, and I hope it shifts great, but it would be nice to have a slightly different gear ratio!


I'm not even ready to jump to 2x9 or 2x10, but that was my first impression too - I expected the 12-36 to have closer gears on the big end ( maybe 30-34-36 or something ) instead of having the closer spacing on the small cogs . Seems like I spend the most of my time in the top 3rd of the cassette, and that's where I would want the most/closest gears.

Course, this was posted on WW, and the more big cogs you have, the heavier the cassette...so maybe that was partly why the extra gear got squeezed in with the small cogs.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

slcpunk said:


> I'm not even ready to jump to 2x9 or 2x10, but that was my first impression too - I expected the 12-36 to have closer gears on the big end ( maybe 30-34-36 or something ) instead of having the closer spacing on the small cogs . Seems like I spend the most of my time in the top 3rd of the cassette, and that's where I would want the most/closest gears.
> 
> Course, this was posted on WW, and the more big cogs you have, the heavier the cassette...so maybe that was partly why the extra gear got squeezed in with the small cogs.


With a large gear spread you always lose the closer spaced gears. That's why they went 10s now....BUT by using smaller chainrings up front the jump from one gear to the next also becomes smaller. Smaller chainrings get the gears closer together. This definitely compensates for some larger gaps in the cassette.

Most guys with a triple crankset do a lot of climbing in the 32t. So look at some gear charts and see how much the ratio changes when going from let's say 32/18 to 32/20 and now do the same with a 27 chainring up front....the steps between gears become smaller.

The benefits of 2x9 / 2x10 are on another sheet though. I think most nay-sayers should try it out first before shaking their heads. I can only speak for myself but beeing able to stay in the same chainring up front MUCH longer is a big plus. The amount of front shifts is reduced dramatically, the chainline is MUCH better, much less drag from crossed chains and therefore life of the drivetrain increases as well. Especially all those integrated Shimano cranks suffer from really bad chainlines!! The chainrings are too far out and as soon as you try to shift to lower gears on the big ring you have your chain too crossed. This is really bad and makes for added wear and loss of power in friction. With 2x9 you shift less, have closer spaced gears, less weight, less wear, less friction losses and much less to think about shifting in general as both rings up front can take the whole range of the cassette with ease. BUT as said that's on another sheet and to each his own.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

only 9 speeds ? 

not in 10 speeds ?


----------



## kross king (May 5, 2010)

yeah your ratio speak for them selves
i run a single ring 38t 
or 32 44.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

What is the difference between your cassette and this Recon one ?

More pics. and source : http://brice.epailly.fr/2010/04/14/k7-recon-ti-11-36-episode-i-lanalyse/

_Edit : Deleted the pic. , too big ! _


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

nino said:


> Me either!
> 
> BUT there is a lot of guys looking for those ratios. That SRAM cassette is sure nice but only 11-32...then again my 11-32SL is 167g and costs less. But this is not the point! I am really looking to fill a void that is left open so far. If you want to have a megarange cassette you are forced to run SRAMs XX which is the only light 36t cassette right now.( i leave out all those conversions like IRD or Action Tec etc. as all are MUCH too heavy to be considered in this forum).
> 
> All those looking for the large gear spread that still have 9s could be happy with these cassettes. It would be a much cheaper upgrade than jumping onto the 10s hype which forces you to buy all new shifters, derailleurs, chains,cassettes, etcetc...So you can still use your trusty 9s components and as well take profit of the larger gear spread the 36t offers.


well there's the 400+g Shimano 12-36 9-speed boat anchor... 

Problem with Ti cassette - they wear too quickly for pedal mashers...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

nino said:


> Me either!


and it's not because I'm some super fit rider... i'm not 

but I have more legs and than lungs, so can grind out a higher gear... if I run too low a gear, I over spin and peg my heart rate sky high... i'd rather take the leg burn


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Some might want to do away with front shifting altogether and the extra range would be even more useful for that. I'd be curious if greater than 36T presented any problems, even though that may be more interesting in 10 speed than 9.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

This is defiantly something I'd want. I like the Sram xx parts but I don't feel like paying that much money when my 9sp gear is still in good shape and perfectly usable. Since I run a double in the front I'm always wishing for just a little more range on those 6+ hour rides.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Dex11 said:


> What is the difference between your cassette and this Recon one ?
> 
> More pics. and source : http://brice.epailly.fr/2010/04/14/k7-recon-ti-11-36-episode-i-lanalyse/
> 
> _Edit : Deleted the pic. , too big ! _


Well given how Nino's cassettes are actually made by the same manufacturer, very little except if you bothered to read this thread and that page.... you'd notice the difference is Nino is talking about a NINE speed 11-36 cassette and the other one is a TEN speed 11-36.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Nino,

I got different question to you. How much weight the biggest spider (36-32-28),and how much (32-28)?? 

Thanks

Martin


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Nino,

Interesting work........can you really use all 20 gears in a 2x10? Big/little, little/big, no problem?????


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Yogii said:


> Nino,
> 
> Interesting work........can you really use all 20 gears in a 2x10? Big/little, little/big, no problem?????


Yes you can - no problem at all ! It's really a big benefit of having only 2 rings up front to have the chainrings more centered so you run less crossed chains. Less wear,less loss from friction,more gears per chainring...


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

I like that 9 speed 11-36


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

The 9 speed 11/12-36 may be a good idea, but I don't think it will be cost effective to try and compete against the proven, and likely stronger, SRAM 10 speed cassette options. With the XX versions available at much lower than retail on Ebay right now and the cheaper X0 components coming in August or September, I doubt many would bother to consider a Recon type cassette for 10 speed drivetrains unless the price is drastically less...


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

biketuna said:


> I like that 9 speed 11-36


me too!


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*I like this cassette Nino*

You do have a good design there that should be better than 10 spd for wear rates. 
I agree with 2 by 9, 27/40 or 26/40 which I run (with 180mm cranks arms for my long legs).
So how much will these cost and can I hve one sent to NZ.........:thumbsup: 
Conrad


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

i like 12/36 with more even spaced up the top please !


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

If these are the same one you have been selling nino you need to make people aware they DO NOT work on Chris King hubs. The 11 tooth steel or Ti cog will not fit onto the freehub.

the reason I know this is I bought one from Nino and it did not fit on 3 different King rear hubs of mine.

Basically I have a worthless to me Ti 9 speed cassette.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

nino said:


> We are talking about 9s here! There simply is no 36t cassette for 9s so far. That's what i think makes these cassettes interesting.


Incorrect:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/prod...g61+12-36+29Er+Cassette.aspx?sc=FRGLUK&cc=GBP


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

olijay said:


> Incorrect:
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/prod...g61+12-36+29Er+Cassette.aspx?sc=FRGLUK&cc=GBP


What Nino meant to say was " no light 36t 9s"
That Shimano cassette weights a butt load.


----------



## dovitskycsu12 (Mar 14, 2010)

I want one! when will they be for sale?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

the mayor said:


> What Nino meant to say was " no light 36t 9s"
> That Shimano cassette weights a butt load.


indeed... those are like 425g


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

MI_canuck said:


> indeed... those are like 425g


I know...don't remind me! when I got it in the mail...I thought "this must be the wrong part" before I opened it!
Nice ratios...but it's a load....and can only be used on steel free hubs.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice
Cheap
Promotion

(and cheap parts)


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

I would do that 36T cog in alu
that way you could even do the smallest cogs in steel
weight would remain very similar, and wear would be more homogeneous


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

STS said:


> I would do that 36T cog in alu
> that way you could even do the smallest cogs in steel
> weight would remain very similar, and wear would be more homogeneous


That is the original version who´s builded from Recon. This version is available.

Nino, you had planned to add a aluminium cog to the rear? Good joke.  
Nino the fairy-teller. :crazy:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Nino,

Have you considered putting the last 4 cogs on the same spider rather than just 3?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

PeterGer said:


> Nino the fairy-teller. :crazy:


Sorry guy-but you have NO idea.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Looks good, Nino. I'm very interested as I think on a 2 x 9 on a 29"er the 36T adds some nice range. I wasn't about to spring for the boat anchor Shimano cassette with the 36T, so this looks very nice around the 200g weight. 

One question - why the gold instead of red?

BB


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

11-36 9 speed for me, please!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

nino said:


> baby blue


I'd have to buy one if you got it in blue


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

jbsteven said:


> If these are the same one you have been selling nino you need to make people aware they DO NOT work on Chris King hubs. The 11 tooth steel or Ti cog will not fit onto the freehub.
> 
> the reason I know this is I bought one from Nino and it did not fit on 3 different King rear hubs of mine.
> 
> Basically I have a worthless to me Ti 9 speed cassette.


Not that is funny. It there was an issue with a competitors product nino would be going on about it non-stop.

Can someone provide me a link to the mtbr classified ad so I can order one of these?


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

The first cassette looks nice and would be my choice. Good work Nino.

I have 2008 XTR and removed the big ring and PRESTO!!! 
I have the perfect 2x9 setup for my California riding.
22t and 34t in front
11-34 in back
Why anyone spends money for 2x10 boggles my mind.
I'll remain boggled and take the flames.
Flame On!!!!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd like an 11-36 9 spd please...........How do I get one?

I don't much care about the spider color either........Black, silver's fine......How easy that would be.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Go to comcycle, ActionTec already offers a Ti 11-36 9speed. Hell 11-38 and 11-39 also. Certainly a lot more real and available than Nino's unobtanium prototype.


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

facelessfools said:


> I'd have to buy one if you got it in blue


lol! 

Anyway, it's always good for more choices for those running 2x9. I've been running if for about 8 years or so now...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Go to comcycle, ActionTec already offers a Ti 11-36 9speed. Hell 11-38 and 11-39 also. Certainly a lot more real and available than Nino's unobtanium prototype.


D8 - this is about a LIGHTWEIGHT 36t cassette. The Acion Tecs are already 60g heavier in 11-32 size than my 11-32 Ti-cassettes size so go figure the 36t size....besides this at 320$ ( are you kidding me???) they aren't really an option as well.

Again-Action Tec might have been a lightweight option before Shimano started offering their spider-cassettes but these days all that's good about them is if you are looking for a special gearing, for a special cog that you would like. But complete cassettes in my opinion don't make any sense. Too heavy and too expensive.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes but this is also an mtbr forum, not your personal advertising forum for your wares. So shut the **** up about your damn cassette being so superior to a competitors. You'd think you've have learned after all the mod deleted/edited posts and locked threads by now.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

Nino, I'm racing the Leadville 100 on a carbon 29er and currently have the Shimano cassette but at 423g with out lockring, its an anchor, I'd be happy to test and provide feedback on an 11-36 for you. 

I'm running a 2x9 with 27x40 rings and need the 36t


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm currently running an XTR cassette witht he action tec 36t cog added. Although it works decently I would be very interested in one of your 11-36 ti cassettes Nino, please let us know when they are available.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

rroadie said:


> I'm currently running an XTR cassette witht he action tec 36t cog added. Although it works decently I would be very interested in one of your 11-36 ti cassettes Nino, please let us know when they are available.


Would you have any real weights?
36t cog, spacer and complete converted cassette?


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,
I ride a 29er, and i'm going to move back to the steeeeeeep French alps.
I usually ride a 20t as the small front ring (boone), but on my Xc-race bike, i would like to keep my XTR crankset (with a 22) and so i'm really interested in a 12-36.


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Well I just weighed my XTR cassette with the 36t Actiontec ti cog on the back: 295g. 
It looks like Nino's cassettes would be a whole lot lighter, sign me up if they ain't too pricey.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

rroadie said:


> XTR cassette with the 36t Actiontec ti cog on the back: 295g.


Ouch - but thanks!

So it seems my calculation above was spot on.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I would also buy 1 or 2 of the 11-36 9 speed cassettes. SL version of course.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

I would be totally in for an 11-36 9sp cassette. Sign me up.


----------



## alivio (May 31, 2010)

Whats the durability on those cassettes? Is it good titanium or soft almost unalloyed crap?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

you'll be much better with the new SRAM XX and XG999 cassettes, than this titanium ones. 
Steel is more durable and lighter.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> you'll be much better with the new SRAM XX and XG999 cassettes, than this titanium ones.
> Steel is more durable and lighter.


You still didn't get it, right?
Those SRAM cassettes don't come with 36 teeth - just 11-32.

Besides this the Titanium 11-32 can be lighter than the SRAM as well.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Still? I just jumped in...
XX is 11-36 and 208g as you know.

But If the guys really need/want 9s 11-36 and fast wear titanium that's fine with me.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

my cassette from nino hasn't been a problem at all, three races over 1,000 miles...


----------



## Marreiros (Dec 20, 2009)

My Nino Ti cassete only did 1000 km's... It wears very fast.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Marreiros said:


> My Nino Ti cassete only did 1000 km's... It wears very fast.


I don't know what you did with your drivetrain but if you start with a new chain it should last a LOT longer. However when you ride a new cassette with a worn chain durability is for sure affected in a bad way.


----------



## Marreiros (Dec 20, 2009)

I use it with a brand new Shimano XTR 9s chain last year... It lacks in precision too.

Then a swap to a XT cassete 11-32. Much more precise and durable.


----------



## alivio (May 31, 2010)

Ok then it can´t be good titanium, because that definitely outlasts steel.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The lack of precision compared to shimano come down to different teeth profile and ramp designs on all the Recon manufactured cassettes. They're trying to avoid patent infringements afterall. As to good titanium outlasting steel... only if its cheaper mild-steels. In terms of wear and hardness as well as density, the best material would be an MMC which gives you almost as light as aluminium but with vastly superior wear rates as well as improved stiffness and strength. But the stuff is also murder on cutting tools so it'll drive the manufacturing price up... a LOT.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nino said:


> Before jumping in you might read what a thread is all about.
> 
> -XX is 10s but most of us are still on 9s. That's why i was looking to fill the void of a lightweight, wide gearspread cassette for *9s* drivetrains.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, next time I wont jump in your product promotion threads. 
Your cassettes are expensive too and not that great, check the reviews.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

My Ti Nino cassettes also last a good long time. Certainly not anywhere near being worn out after 1,000+ miles.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> My Ti Nino cassettes also last a good long time. Certainly not anywhere near being worn out after 1,000+ miles.


same here... mines still fine and its been over 1,000 miles.

i agree the performance is not as good as the sram i was running but it is still works well. but its diffidently not anything that i could ever possibly complain about.

i don't have a clue why you guys are having so many issues with it...


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I say it's the poeple that expect XTR performance with the Ti cassette weight. Some of us are willing to make a *SMALL* (and I emphasize it is small) compromise for the weight reduction.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I just did my 1x9 setup going 32t with 11-30t recon ti cassette and will purchase 11-36t 9v recon ti with 34 or 36t chainring .
It will work for about same climbing but having more top speed


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> I say it's the poeple that expect XTR performance with the Ti cassette weight. Some of us are willing to make a *SMALL* (and I emphasize it is small) compromise for the weight reduction.


i did the math comparing my sram pg990 to my nino's ti 11-34 and the weight difference is almost 40% lighter... and i wont run shimano so ill take the tiny performance drop. 

(307g - 186g) / 307g = 0.394 x 100 = 39.4%


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Nino fails to mention his cassettes do not work with King hubs.


----------



## jimpov (Feb 16, 2010)

Where can i find a ti gold cassette 9 speed ?
that would be awesome for me


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

facelessfools said:


> i did the math comparing my sram pg990 to my nino's ti 11-34 and the weight difference is almost 40% lighter... and i wont run shimano so ill take the tiny performance drop.
> 
> (307g - 186g) / 307g = 0.394 x 100 = 39.4%


I was about to point out that shimano cassettes are lighter (the powerdome XX notwithstanding) and shift better than equivalent price level SRAM cassettes. Its not much, about 10g difference between say the identical tooth count XT and XG990 level.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

jbsteven said:


> Nino fails to mention his cassettes do not work with King hubs.


Shimano also failed to state that their 960 and 760 cassettes don't work with Chris King. King's splines extend a bit to far towards right, often requireing a spacer behind the cassette, or filing of the splines on the end.

King prior to filing:









After filing:









King have actually modified their hubs now, so newer hubs should work with any cassette that fits a modern Shimano hub.

Ole.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> I'm sorry, next time I wont jump in your product promotion threads.
> Your cassettes are expensive too and not that great, check the reviews.


 I have got recon ti 11-30 since march and still performing like new , expensive yeah but its job was done perfect , worths it for me :thumbsup:


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

jbsteven said:


> Nino fails to mention his cassettes do not work with King hubs.


After reading Oles comment above i think it should be Chris King to mention that their freehub doesn't allow all cassettes to be mounted

I sell cassettes for a couple of years now and you have been the very first to tell me there are some issues with mounting the cassettes on CK hubs. But when i see that even Shimano cassettes don't fit i think it is rather a problem of the hub maker than that of the cassette....anyway - If all that's needed is a spacer behind i think it is not too dramatic either.


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

Suppporting Ole, I needed to file down my Kings as well a couple of years back.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Both sets of King hubs of mine are brand new. Ninos 11 tooth ti cog did not fit either one. Wether it is a issue with King hubs or not Nino should have known this and or offered to take the cassette back which he never offered to do. Basically I have a worthless to me cassette. I'm waiting for someone to chime stating they had the same issue in the past with a king hub and Ninos cassette so it will be shown Nino knew there was an issue. If he has been selling these for 2 years and not one person has tried to use them on a King hub then I will eat my own shoe. 



Ole said:


> Shimano also failed to state that their 960 and 760 cassettes don't work with Chris King. King's splines extend a bit to far towards right, often requireing a spacer behind the cassette, or filing of the splines on the end.
> 
> King prior to filing:
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

jbsteven said:


> Both sets of King hubs of mine are brand new. Ninos 11 tooth ti cog did not fit either one. Wether it is a issue with King hubs or not Nino should have known this and or offered to take the cassette back which he never offered to do. Basically I have a worthless to me cassette. I'm waiting for someone to chime stating they had the same issue in the past with a king hub and Ninos cassette so it will be shown Nino knew there was an issue. If he has been selling these for 2 years and not one person has tried to use them on a King hub then I will eat my own shoe.


Are they brand new production within this year of 2010 or are they _new old stock_?

I once had to use a spacer behind an XT cassette on a pair of WTB LaserDisc Lite hubs and had absolutely no problems. I blamed the hub manufacturer, but I didn't bother to ask them to take the hubs back just because the same cassette worked with a different rear hub without the spacer. Why? Because that 90 cent spacer worked like a charm and never once caused an issue...

I have CK hubs now. Haven't tried nino's cassettes... yet...


----------



## alivio (May 31, 2010)

Nino can you send me a few cassettes for free so I can try them out??


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

alivio said:


> Nino can you send me a few cassettes for free so I can try them out??


Sure - I'll ship out a sample of each size plus a free ticket for the worldcup finals in south africa. If you don't like the uber-long overseas flight i might as well send a free wide screen, full HD TV. Acceptable?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Deutschland is going to win it! There dominating!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Send your private jet.


----------



## alivio (May 31, 2010)

That would work for me. I prefer Sonys.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

They're finally here. The production version now has black spiders since i was sick and tired of people asking for red, blue,gold...whatever colour. From now on i think i'll stick to simple black which should fit just every bike out there

Anyway - here's the final products. They should hit the market all over the world soon.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

why does the 36t look different? it's shiny unlike the other's


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

facelessfools said:


> why does the 36t look different? it's shiny unlike the other's


Because the 36t is cnc'd out of billet material and polished while the other cogs are out of sheet titanium. You don't see it that clear though. It's just under certain light (check the 11-36 cassette where you hardly see a difference).


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

the cogs do look duller then mine do in person.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

facelessfools said:


> the cogs do look duller then mine do in person.


That might well be. But maybe riding the bike helps some...i think with some oil and dirt on no one notices any difference in shininess differences of individual cogs

I hoped that going with a black spider cured all the esthetic talk.

See the 11-36 mounted on a friends bike below...


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nino this is Interesting,
At last you have a picture where it’s installed...How does it shift? 
It looks that there is a very small gap\or none between the 36 cog and the upper pulley...
Did you change the upper pulley wheel to 10 size?
Adi.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Still exhibiting your inability to follow the forum rules I see.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

adib72 said:


> Nino this is Interesting,
> At last you have a picture where it's installed...How does it shift?
> It looks that there is a very small gap\or none between the 36 cog and the upper pulley...
> Did you change the upper pulley wheel to 10 size?
> Adi.


No - that's the bike of a friend of mine and all i did was swap the cassette. He had a 11-34 before. I didn't even touch the B-tension screw. There's still the standard 11t pulleys on the derailleur.


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes and that prove that nino is only here for promotion not for exchange of experiences.
Where are the linkman who stop this lordly, stupid reaction?
At mtb-news.de he has write the same promotion thread. The linkman there
has delete this directly.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

PeterGer said:


> Yes and that prove that nino is only here for promotion not for exchange of experiences.
> Where are the linkman who stop this lordly, stupid reaction?
> At mtb-news.de he has write the same promotion thread. The linkman there
> has delete this directly.


C'mon guys - to date i contacted mtbr 3 times already but i didn't even get a reply. Rensho knows i did as i also forwarded him my last e-mail i sent. There is nothing more i can do.

Meanwhile i just show a product which sooner or later will be available from many different sellers worldwide. I may be the first one to show it since it was me asking Recon to do these cassettes. As mentioned already i got a lot of requests for these sizes. As we can see in other threads regarding 9s / 36t cassettes it seems there is no other manufacturer offering a light 36t / 9s cassette so far. These cassettes should fill this void.

I read with interest in another thread Culturesponges attempt to get a good weight by using a SRAM-999 11-32 cassette which he converted to 12-36 by using a FRM conversion kit. However you first have to buy the already expensive SRAM cassette and still have to buy the FRM-kit and then you have just the 12-36 option, not 11-36. But still - this is another approach to get a lightweight 36t cassette.

@PeterGer:
wow-hast du in den Ferien etwas englisch gelernt? Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

nino said:


> Because the 36t is cnc'd out of billet material and polished while the other cogs are out of sheet titanium. You don't see it that clear though. It's just under certain light (check the 11-36 cassette where you hardly see a difference).


why would you want it alloy over being titanium?..


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nino said:


> I read with interest in another thread Culturesponges attempt to get a good weight by using a SRAM-999 11-32 cassette which he converted to 12-36 by using a FRM conversion kit. However you first have to buy the already expensive SRAM cassette and still have to buy the FRM-kit and then you have just the 12-36 option, not 11-36. But still - this is another approach to get a lightweight 36t cassette


yes you spammed that thread as well with pics + blah about how much better these new cassettes of yours are! 



nino said:


> As mentioned in another thread i should get some lighter 11-36 / 9s (and 12/36 ) Titanium cassettes soon which will fill the void of lightweight 9s cassettes with 36t.


...do like the black spiders alot more than the old red ano ones though + 196g is terrrific compared to SRAM & Shimano


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Can you run a 11-36 cassette with a medium cage X.0 rear derailleur?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

elasto said:


> Can you run a 11-36 cassette with a medium cage X.0 rear derailleur?


Honestly i don't know yet. My own bikes all have the very short Dura Ace derailleurs and the one bike i had on hand over the weekend had a long cage XT which didn't need any modifications. What you sure would have to do on a medium caged derailleur is to put some smaller 10t pulleys instead of the 11t. That's what i had to do on my DA derailleur to make it work on the 11-32 cassette.

I will try to mount such a cassette on my sons bike who has a medium caged XTR.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Weeno, can you add the Buy It Now button to this thread?


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

I've checked with Gregg to get back to you on this. Until then, please stop posting the pics and adverts.

Thanks

Rensho



nino said:


> C'mon guys - to date i contacted mtbr 3 times already but i didn't even get a reply. Rensho knows i did as i also forwarded him my last e-mail i sent. There is nothing more i can do.
> 
> Meanwhile i just show a product which sooner or later will be available from many different sellers worldwide. I may be the first one to show it since it was me asking Recon to do these cassettes. As mentioned already i got a lot of requests for these sizes. As we can see in other threads regarding 9s / 36t cassettes it seems there is no other manufacturer offering a light 36t / 9s cassette so far. These cassettes should fill this void.
> 
> ...


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm glad I got to see the pictures before the anality got the best of the County Mounties who pulled Nino over and issued another moving violation.:madman: 

Nino, the 11-36 looks perfect for we 2 x 9 twenty-niner riders. :thumbsup: 

BB


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well if he'd stop lying about this stuff... its funny... other recon dealers can sell their stuff fine without flogging it on mtbr. Stan managed to make a fortune selling his notubes kits just fine after he stopped posting on here. But nino... same old lies... those new 10s shifters... they're not prototypes, they're production items... both the shimano AND SRAM 1:1 ones. Want to know the wholesale price? Anyone can become a recon dealer if you order quantity 20 items at a time.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Well does SEC or Recon have websites where we can order? I googled and didn't find any. IMHO, it's ok if nino is slyly selling items in the guise of sharing info because in the end it's really up to us if we want to buy his stuff and believe in what he says. But I'm pretty sure most of us would agree that we learn about a lot of light new stuff from nino.


----------



## stevec1975 (Nov 27, 2009)

morrisgarages said:


> Well does SEC or Recon have websites where we can order? I googled and didn't find any. IMHO, it's ok if nino is slyly selling items in the guise of sharing info because in the end it's really up to us if we want to buy his stuff and believe in what he says. But I'm pretty sure most of us would agree that we learn about a lot of light new stuff from nino.


I would have to second that.

Why all the vitriol?, we are all here for the same WW reasons.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Because this ISN'T a website for people too cheap to create a website to peddle their wares for profit. And he is making a rather nice profit. Over a hundred dollars profit on the ti cassettes. For $100 he could buy a damn domain name and put up his own website.

He's even too cheap to maintain an advertisement in the classifieds here and that is only $2 per month. But there is someone selling Recon cassettes in the classifieds already, who isn't too cheap, and who also isn't blasting this forum with "information" posts about them.

I wonder how much nino would post if they blocked his access to his mailbox so he couldn't use the site at all to send/receive PMs about his wares.

And as to the question... yes Recon has a website.

Recon Co., Ltd.
No.5 Lane 120, Long- San 1st Street,
Taya Hsiang, Taichung County, 42863
TAIWAN R.O.C
Tel:886-4-25664316 Fax:886-4-25664283
E-mail:[email protected].hinet.net 
http://www.recon-harry.com.tw


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

OK, I get what your saying. I would be cool if nino paid a few bucks a month to maintains a classified here. *But I do find that nino posts a lot of info sooner and faster than prowling the web on my own.*

Your post about Recon and the lack of information about a 9 (Nine) speed 11-36 (ThirtySIX), is a perfect example of how some of nino's post (however self-severing) add value and save time for people like me. I just spent 10 minutes chasing your link looking for the 11-36 9 speed -- nothing.. I sure we are all big-enough to understand that nino is selling.. for me, his posts often add value to this site and I am NOT selling anything.



DeeEight said:


> Because this ISN'T a website for people too cheap to create a website to peddle their wares for profit. And he is making a rather nice profit. Over a hundred dollars profit on the ti cassettes. For $100 he could buy a damn domain name and put up his own website.
> 
> He's even too cheap to maintain an advertisement in the classifieds here and that is only $2 per month. But there is someone selling Recon cassettes in the classifieds already, who isn't too cheap, and who also isn't blasting this forum with "information" posts about them.
> 
> ...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> He's even too cheap to maintain an advertisement in the classifieds here and that is only $2 per month.


Boah - D8-c'mon.

I do have a "website" where you can see some parts i sell BUT since this is the WW forum where people look for the latest offerings this is the place to let people know about certain items, to show what exists and show exact weights etc.I don't promote my site nor do i make it visible in any of my posts nor do i say i sell item XY.

If i wouldn't show these items it would take another 2,3,4 months until someone else posts them here. So what is the difference? You are getting the info right away rather than in a couple of months. I am a weight-weenie like you guys out there (sorry D8-you aren't one of us since i have yet to see a bike of yours which would be called "light" by any means). I am a private guy, i don't make my living by selling bike parts but i am a very passionate guy. I am trying to convince manufacturers to produce certain items which i think are needed. It was me convincing Recon to do the titanium cassettes.They used to have chapo steel and light aluminium cassettes only. It was me suggesting these sizes now since i got a lot of requests for 36t cassettes.

You absolutely don't have to buy anything from me at all. What i am trying to do is to let the interested weight-weenie people know that there is such a cassette. As i had mentioned before those cassettes will be available worldwide soon so you are free to buy wherever you want. But isn't it nice to know they exist, to know what gearings you can get, what they look like, what they weigh etc....beforehand?

As mentioned already i contacted mtbr many times in the past asking for a solution just as they suggest in their forum rules. It is not my fault if they still haven't replied. I also placed a classified ad the last time yet Rensho complained this would not be the right thing to do...so what am i suggested to do? I have brandnew, imteresting parts i would like to present to the addicted weight-weenies. Should i ask a friend of mine to post them saying: "look guys what i've got from nino..." c'mon - this is ridiculous!

Again - i'm a 100% sculptor (see pics below.That's me at my daily business. I did that statue out of a concrete block.It took me 8 months and it now sits on top of a fountain at the main place right in zurich where all those famous swiss bancs are situated. It will be there for another 200 years at least unlike most of our bikes
AND i am a 1000% infected weight-weenie trying to find ways to get our bikes lighter. Sure i sell some of the parts but i give more info than i show parts of mine...i do so when i have something new or when a certain items just is the answer to a question asked. My pics are detailed and show exact weights and other details.

On the other hand I have yet to see just ONE post where you present a lightweight item. Something new the WW community could be interested in....after all this is the WW forum-isn't it? All you know (and you do it know really well) is about old and cheap stuff of the past. That's ok, nothing against that at all. But your constant ranting is really annoying and doesn't help the other weight-weenies not a single bit. Guys lurking in such forums are looking for news, for interesting items for detailed info and i think that's what i give. There's not a single word telling that i sell a certain item. I just show detailed weights.If we have to find a way to make things forum-proof/eligible so be it. I did my best to contact mtbr to get some help but so far they didn't respond. And i still think it is funny that a small guy like me gets all this attraction. Maybe it is because i am really addicted., really trying to move on unlike others that just have a distribution and sell parts, just because of the profit.This is definitely not the case with me. I am not just a box mover, not just making money by selling bike parts with "huge" profit. I get dirty hands during my daytime job and i do invest my heart in getting light parts and in trying to convince certain manufacturers about the needs of us weight-weenies. Most that contacted me directly know that i am very helpful, that i try to share my knowledge and help in getting guys the best possible bike , that i try to share my passion.

I show that same passion also for my profession.I could tell you in details about that 2000 year old technique to do letters out of plumb in stone like shown below. A technique the romans used and which only a few still know to do.

OR we could go on to motorcycles where my even greater passion is. Most guys know that i have been swiss motocross champion in the pro class waaaay back (that was 1993 in the 125cc class) but i still own 2 MX bikes and still ride them a couple of times a year. Some crazy gene must be hidden somewhere inside me which drives me to always look for better and faster

Will this post now be deleted 'cause i show thumbstones i sell?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Except you never post "lightweight" parts you don't have a vested interest in the sale of. That's the difference you don't seem to be willing to accept or understand. And nice attempt at deflecting the point you're using the forum to sell your shite...we don't care if you like motorcycles or do sculptures, what we care about is this forum and all you care about it using it to sell crap. The rules apparently dont have to apply to the great nino for some reason, even though EVERY other forum and all the many manufacturers who post on here can somehow not use the place to flog their crap.

Its funny how the other recon dealers are the ones who have to be telling people that the stuff is in production, and not the great mystery prototypes. Hell... the other dealers can simply rely on ebay for sales and the info to get out. I understand from one of them that your posts on the german forums get locked/deleted a lot faster than here on mtbr.

The real reason you don't want people waiting 2-4 months to learn about stuff is because you're missing out on all the dollars/euros over those months when they should be buying from you. Because you're the center of the weight weenie universe apparently.

And I'm soooo sorry my bikes aren't weenie enough for you... I require a certain degree of reliability and since I'm pushing 200+ pounds I can't waste my time on things with 185 pound rider weight limits. However that 18.6 pound rigid i did for $1200 last year was certainly in the weenie range, and the 5.18 pound carbon fiber FS frame I posted up this winter (for a 22" size) also is definitely at the light end of the spectrum for 4" travel frames. Now that weight included the shock, derailleur hanger and seatpost clamp... and its a real 4-bar horst-link bike with a platform valve shock. And it doesn't flex like a noodle when riding. It also doesn't cost 3k like some weenie frames do.


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

I have always appreciate Nino's advice Nino, since nearly 10 years in this forum

I think D8 is a bit jalous of Nino's business. His arguments are not without truth, but i think he would much better if he invested his energy in inventing/finding a solution rather than always denouncing.
D8 : be constructive !


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Except you never post "lightweight" parts you don't have a vested interest in the sale of. That's the difference you don't seem to be willing to accept or understand. And nice attempt at deflecting the point you're using the forum to sell your shite...we don't care if you like motorcycles or do sculptures, what we care about is this forum and all you care about it using it to sell crap. The rules apparently dont have to apply to the great nino for some reason, even though EVERY other forum and all the many manufacturers who post on here can somehow not use the place to flog their crap.
> 
> Its funny how the other recon dealers are the ones who have to be telling people that the stuff is in production, and not the great mystery prototypes. Hell... the other dealers can simply rely on ebay for sales and the info to get out. I understand from one of them that your posts on the german forums get locked/deleted a lot faster than here on mtbr.


X-King tire
gear calculator
2x9 discussion
Dura Ace derailleurs
...
that's just some of the last posts that come to mind which don't have anything in them that i sell.
If those other guys sell recon cassettes it's because you guys got to know about them here in all details already looong ago. It was you last time asking if someone would know something about that aluminium 10s kit....how funny was that that YOU asked in here about that Recon kit and i was the one telling you what it all was about. Now this is funny. It seems the ebay ad wasn't telling you all that you needed, correct? So where do you go for more info? Where do you find it?

If you got to know from PeterGer about the german forum it's because HE is the one doing your job over there since he too is selling these parts but gets them only months after i present them. He is one of those lousy sellers just waiting for new parts to enter the market, wait for the reaction of the public and then jump onto the bandwagon.You can even find him selling Recon cassettes and shifters on Ebay where he copied my text!!! Now this is funny again, isn't it. That guy isn't even able to make his own description since he doesn't know what the people out there want to know, since he isn't the passionate weight-weenie i am. So he has to copy-paste my text to sell his parts. Sure he gets pi$$ed if i once again post new parts he still hasn't in his inventory.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Nino... you just don't get it. This ISN'T your website. It has rules. Rules everyone has to follow. You don't get an exemption the rest of us don't because you think your contributions are impossible to replicate/do without. The mods have warned you countless times. Too many times in fact. They should have banned you ages ago.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

Everyone knows that Nino sells parts - he says so in the disclaimer at the bottom of his posts. If you don't want to buy something off him, then don't. No-one is forcing anyone to do anything.

Everyone also knows (even if they won't admit it) that Nino posts here because he loves light-weight bikes and sharing his knowledge about them.

I don't think there is a single person who reads this forum who could say (honestly) that they have not learnt something from Nino (even you, D8, have asked him for advice).

To say that Nino ONLY posts about items he sells is just plain wrong.

D8 - please say something positive or just stop posting. You seem to get very worked up about these things. If Nino is doing something wrong, then just let the moderators sort it out. Why does it bother you so much?

You are simply making yourself look more and more ridiculous (and I am sure it is not good for your blood pressure to get so worked up about stuff - just relax!)

Nino posts information about weight weenie parts (whether he sells them or not).

D8 just posts about Nino!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

nino said:


> I don't promote my site nor do i make it visible in any of my posts nor do i say i sell item XY...
> It was me convincing Recon to do the titanium cassettes...
> It was me suggesting these sizes now since i got a lot of requests for 36t cassettes...
> 
> ...


Anyone who believes any of this garbage should go back and read nino's first post in the thread. He claimed they were his cassettes that he was developing. No mention of them being another company's product or available in any way other than through Nino.

Nino is as unethical as they come and I would never, ever accept anything he said at face value. Frankly, I would say D8 _is_ being constructive.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

nino
Now I just got 2 samples of my titanium cassettes which might fill this void[/B said:


> . I had planned to add a aluminium cog to the rear but we first try it with Titanium which should offer better durability. You see a massive 36t titanium cog added to the spider in the rear.
> The weight-weenie i am i also have the final 11t and 12t made out of Titanium and all the spacers that are needed could be had in lighter plastic so the weights come down to respectable numbers for such huge cassettes:
> 
> So what do you guys think about these cassettes? * Please don't make any stupid comments regarding cheap promotion etc as these are just some prototypes ! I do not have them for sale!!* This is basically just to look if such a cassette could be what many guys were asking for.


just couldn't resist quoting


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just ban him and get it over with , my two cents .


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes Nino, your post will get deleted or removed if you discredit other tombstone carvers/sellers that compete with you, and or if they happen to buy ad space on MTBR.

For the rest, if we allow blatant misuse of MTBR, why would any of the advertisers buy ad space? Why wouldn't they just create new threads, add really nice pics, and talk down competitive products?

Anyways, we're dealing with this subject right now, so hang on tight.


----------



## Robson13 (May 27, 2008)

OK, I'm tired reading all posts...where can I buy it?


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Just ban him .......


full agree. this guy is completely annoying.
this forums could be more easy and more competent without his comments (like always: "all of "his" products are so much better as any others") what an dishonest and annoying bs.

please kick him.
who cares to read about some crappy chinese parts some weeks later or never?


----------



## knef (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## stevec1975 (Nov 27, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Just ban him and get it over with , my two cents .


Dee8 or Nino? I can see cases for both! 

Anyways, Nino is one of the most helpful on this forum and it is a better (more informed) place with him on here, there are only negatives of posts attacking him or other members.

As I said before we are all on here for WW reasons, so chill out and ride more.


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I've been reading a lot of posts like this and to me it gets freaking annoying to read Dee8 posts that are complaining about Nino.
If I want to read something to make my bike lighter in the previous century, Dee8 are the posts to read.
For the near future, I like Nino's posts better.
One thing to get rid of these annoying posts is to make certain that Dee8 can't post in the same threads as Nino posts in and vice-versa.

And if one person has to go:
+1 to ban Dee8. :madman:


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

stevec1975 said:


> Dee8 or Nino? I can see cases for both!
> 
> Anyways, Nino is one of the most helpful on this forum and it is a better (more informed) place with him on here, there are only negatives of posts attacking him or other members.
> 
> As I said before we are all on here for WW reasons, so chill out and ride more.


Well said.

D8 from Canada and Nino from Switzerland. We need to teach them to fight true American style. Guns, that is. Let's settle it with guns.:eekster: :eekster: :madmax: :madmax:

Mod's - what's up with the "investigation"?........

*Originally Posted by nino*

_C'mon guys - to date i contacted mtbr 3 times already but i didn't even get a reply. Rensho knows i did as i also forwarded him my last e-mail i sent. There is nothing more i can do._

Nino trying to set up an ad and pay, but nobody's home at MTBR.com to take his cash? Hmmmmmm.......knock, knock. Is anybody home at this business model trying to desperately survive a difficult recession?

I'm viewing Honda and Quake State Motor Oil ads on this MTBR.com web page. I'd rather see the pictures of the 11-36T cassette that Nino posted.

BB


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

+1 to ban Nino

cause this:


stevec1975 said:


> As I said before we are all on here for WW reasons, so chill out and ride more.


is not the reason for Nino to being here.


----------



## stevec1975 (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually lets just use the scatter gun approach to banning people who we disagree with:

Nino: For annoying sensitive people
Me: For being English
Dee8: For hating Nino
Checky: For not being able to spell cheeky.


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

Give/exchange information, help others, talk about biking - That´s OK. That´s the reason we are here.
Telling fairy tale and lies like Baron Münchhausen - No, nobody need this.
Unlawfull business - NO
Offend other people - NO

Nino, why you have no name, no adress, no telephone number at your homepage? 
This is trust for a Web-shop. 
If you are really a dealer you must give a invoice, of return and warranty. Nino, you make Unlawfull business. 
You are only in the forum you have a chance to make business an promotion. In the others you are not. 
And that´s fact.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

+1 for Nino to stay!


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

You know, I've only just started contributing to this forum and recently getting back in to MTBing in general and in the short time I have found Nino's posts to be very informative and helpful, even more so in the emails that we have exchanged. 

It seems a shame that so much animosity is being sent his way due to a few that think it's ok to be rude and spiteful, seriously guys has he really harmed you ?

So what if he is passionate about his hobby, as he also seems to be about his other pastimes and his career. 

It is so much easier to be decent and nice than it is to hate. 

This forum seems like a cool place to be, I just wonder how much more negativity it would take before other people start to look elsewhere. 

Just a thought, 

Cheers, 

Si

ps - It's a long holiday weekend in England so everyone just chill


----------



## knef (Jan 26, 2007)

PeterGer said:


> Give/exchange information, help others, talk about biking - That´s OK. That´s the reason we are here.


So where's your useful contribution? You just registered to bash that Swiss guy...


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

+1 Anyone knows where you can get the light 10sp sram compatible SEC shifters? Nino's thread got deleted. All you anti nino's should share alternatives to what nino's offering. Be constructive guys. So can anyone share the website of SEC? Even the actual Recon isn't as informative as nino's posts.:nono:



diver160651 said:


> OK, I get what your saying. I would be cool if nino paid a few bucks a month to maintains a classified here. *But I do find that nino posts a lot of info sooner and faster than prowling the web on my own.*
> 
> Your post about Recon and the lack of information about a 9 (Nine) speed 11-36 (ThirtySIX), is a perfect example of how some of nino's post (however self-severing) add value and save time for people like me. I just spent 10 minutes chasing your link looking for the 11-36 9 speed -- nothing.. I sure we are all big-enough to understand that nino is selling.. for me, his posts often add value to this site and I am NOT selling anything.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

I've got lite parts for sale and if Nino doesn't pay, neither do I


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

Man - this attack thread a waste. I am lucky to live on Northen California were I can ride year round. Maybe even more lucky to be able to ride almost everyday (unless recovering). 

I come to this forum to save time and keep abreast of some of the new light items out there. I have a "room tempurature IQ" and do not speak other languages --

nino's posts often translate German tests etc.. I find him to add more value than just about anyone here. His dedication allows me to ride and not waste hours on the web. He does that for some of us that are language challanged. 

I'd rather focus on my PowerTaps than read thru the attacks -- so off to ride I go--


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

Double tap via iPhone sorry


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

knef said:


> So where's your useful contribution? You just registered to bash that Swiss guy...


Because Nino singled him out by name for bashing. PeterGer is ANOTHER recon dealer, but one who doesn't go on forums bashing his competing products or simply to drum up business. This is of course something Nino is well known for doing. Peter actually has been here since february and if you checked his post history, brief as it is, you'd see he has revealed some useful info.

Its amusing to me that a non paying member who uses the forum to advertise his products and bash the competition can skate by without even an account suspension yet when a paying member who bashes customers and other competitors, he gets a 30 day suspension (the IBEX owner incident a couple years ago).

This website is NOT a democracy. Its a business. That we get to be here for free reading and posting is a priviledge, not a right. Its past time nino and others learned that fact.

As to my own "constructive" posts of information... gee I'm sorry I actually have a wider range of interests than just weenie light parts and marketing asian made bits in this forum. I post regularly over a dozen different forums on mtbr. Nino posts NO WHERE except this forum. His last 200 posts were in here. Many were advertisements, complaints about other products, the very very odd post of some german bike mag test, and of course the many deflections of critics about his blatantly ignoring the forum rules. Oh and complaining about the mods deleting his posts.

Also... I noticed the word "banned" under his name there now. Rensho... did you guys make a decision or did he just edit his profile himself?

Additionally and I didn't catch this at first but then remembered when reading what PeterGer posted in the thread earlier... Nino who whined and moaned how you couldn't use Al for mtb cassettes... and low and behold the 36T cog is made out of Al. So wait... why is it ok to use it when he's selling it but not when he isn't ?
36T cog of these cassettes.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i think nino is a good person, no hate here

but what he regularly does that annoys the bejeezus out of me is his incessant spamming other threads on this forum with posts promoting what he is selling or will soon be selling like these chinese cassettes

if he can stop doing that (or the mods start to promptly delete them) that would be really great


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

On a hunch I checked his blog/website...

Apparently complete Al mtb cassettes are fine if he's selling them, but not if someone else sells them. He made like the sky was falling when I inquired in here about the Recon cassette I bought from another dealer, but there he was a year ago selling them himself.

http://luckynino.blogspot.com/2009/03/ultralight-aluminium-cassettes-mtbroad.html

*Superlight aluminium cassettes 10s

-CNC machined out of billet aluminium
-Machined shifting ramps for smooth shifts also under load
-Hard coating for enhanced durability
-Including aluminium lockring
-optional available with 4,5g lighter titanium 11t cog---> SL-Version

ALUMINIUM CASSETTES - MTB (9s)
11-32SL "ceramic" coated, 135g (including extra Titanium 11t)
11-32 "ceramic" coated, 140g
11-34SL "ceramic" coated, 144g (including extra Titanium 11t)
11-34 "ceramic" coated, 148g

ALUMINIUM CASSETTES - ROAD (10s)

11-23 Shimano 10s 108g
11-23 SL, Shimano 10s 104g (including extra Titanium 11t)
12-23 Shimano 10s 92g
11-25 Shimano 10s114g
11-25 SL, Shimano 10s: 110g ( including extra Titanium 11t)
12-25 Shimano 10s 101g
12-27 Shimano 10s 115g *


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

Proposal: he should stay without incoming/outgoing mail and private message from/to other users and without any link to his page.
Then we will see how authentic his interest in this community as itselves is.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i don't think he promotes anyone to run an aluminium cassette, because of the results he had with them, it could just be he still has some sitting around that he wants to sell.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

facelessfools said:


> *i don't think he promotes anyone to run an aluminium cassette, because of the results he had with them, it could just be he still has some sitting around that he wants to sell*.


He knows they suck and still sells them...

If you think that's good business, you deserve to get screwed over..









Banned is written in *Bold* letters when you get banned.....I believe.​


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

cleaned


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Jake Pay said:


> He knows they suck and still sells them...
> 
> If you think that's good business, you deserve to get screwed over..
> 
> ...


then thats poor business, but we may never know!


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

I bet you if you contacted Nino and asked to buy one of these cassettes and said you had a King hub he would still sell it to you.

I bought one from him and it did not fit on 3 different King hubs I have. At no point did he offer to take it back. Now I have a cassette I can't use. 

He's a liar and a cheat, good to see him gone.


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

jbsteven said:


> I bet you if you contacted Nino and asked to buy one of these cassettes and said you had a King hub he would still sell it to you.
> 
> I bought one from him and it did not fit on 3 different King hubs I have. At no point did he offer to take it back. Now I have a cassette I can't use.
> 
> He's a liar and a cheat, good to see him gone.


Just a FYI: The flat cog (back) that is used for the 36 on many of these cassettes including Sram XX, interfere with the flange on several brands of hubs. A small spacer usually fixes this...


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

jbsteven said:


> I bet you if you contacted Nino and asked to buy one of these cassettes and said you had a King hub he would still sell it to you.
> 
> I bought one from him and it did not fit on 3 different King hubs I have. At no point did he offer to take it back. Now I have a cassette I can't use.
> 
> He's a liar and a cheat, good to see him gone.


Do you have a 11-36T 9 speed version? If so - PM me.....


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

diver160651 said:


> Just a FYI: The flat cog (back) that is used for the 36 on many of these cassettes including Sram XX, interfere with the flange on several brands of hubs. A small spacer usually fixes this...


That so called spacer should of been included in the package to eliminate any issues...

How much would that cost, next to nothing...








​


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Did he suggest you buy something other than a king hub?


----------

